# Top-Selling Manga in Japan by Series: 2011



## Keino-kun (Jun 1, 2011)

Top-Selling Manga in Japan by Series: 2011 (First Half-from November 22, 2010 to May 22, 2011)

1- One Piece            -Eiichiro Oda                  -   23,366,030
2- Gantz                  -Hiroya Oku                   -   3,110,842
3- Naruto                 - Masashi Kimoto            -   3,035,593
4- Shingeki no Kyojin  -Hajime Isayama             -   2,613,851
5- Fairy Tail              -Hiro Mashima                -   2,501,768
6- Bakuman              -Story: Tsugumi Ohba
                               Art: Takeshi Obata         -  2,471,448
7- Kimi ni Todoke       -Karuho Shiina                -  2,421,162
8- Gintama               -Hideaki Sorachi               - 2,332,551       
9- Bleach                 -Tite Kubo                      - 1,980,234
10-Toriko                 -Mitsutoshi Shimabukuro   - 1,836,000

Only surprise is the huge gap between One Piece and the rest. I know One Piece is the most popular but wow it a huge gap. Glad Gintama is doing well, so to Fairy Tail. Bleach fall is reflected in their sales.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 1, 2011)

Not surprised in the least.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 1, 2011)

Gantz at number 2?

Didn't know it was that popular.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 1, 2011)

Have fun fading into obscurity Kubo.


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 1, 2011)

i had no idea shingeki no kyojin was that popular, i've got to really give that a read


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 1, 2011)

I think that a typo. 23 million? doubt it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 1, 2011)

Keino-kun said:


> Top-Selling Manga in Japan by Series: 2011 (First Half-from November 22, 2010 to May 22, 2011)
> 
> 1- One Piece            -Eiichiro Oda                  -   23,366,030
> 2- Gantz                  -Hiroya Oku                   -   3,110,842
> ...


 Long Life to the King.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 1, 2011)

cha-uzu said:


> I think that a typo. 23 million? doubt it.



Thought that at first but it is true you can go on ANN or Oricon to confirm yourself. One Piece is clearly the most popular manga in Japan, volume 61 and 62 alone sold over 5 miliion copies.


----------



## G (Jun 1, 2011)

Gee, Naruto's still that popular?!!
Great!!


----------



## Blinky (Jun 1, 2011)

Bilaal said:


> i had no idea shingeki no kyojin was that popular, i've got to really give that a read



It's really good  

Toriko in top 10. Cool.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 1, 2011)

Check this out as well Top-Selling Manga in Japan by Volume: 2011 (First Half)

1	One Piece #61	Eiichiro Oda	3,133,092	Shueisha	Y420	
2	One Piece #62	Eiichiro Oda	2,698,663	Shueisha	Y420	
3	Naruto #54	Masashi Kishimoto	1,178,643	Shueisha	Y420	
4	Kimi ni Todoke #13	Karuho Shiina	1,120,177	Shueisha	Y420	
5	Fullmetal Alchemist #27	Hiromu Arakawa	1,113,444	Square Enix	Y450	
6	Naruto #55	Masashi Kishimoto	997,927	Shueisha	Y420	
7	Nodame Cantabile #25	Tomoko Ninomiya	981,451	Kodansha	Y440	
8	Saint Young Men (Saint O-nii-san) #6	Hikaru Nakamura	942,762	Kodansha	Y580	
9	Bleach #48	Tite Kubo	822,941	Shueisha	Y420	
10	Shingeki no Kyojin #3	Hajime Isayama	791,207	Kodansha	Y440	
11	Bleach #49	Tite Kubo	646,700	Shueisha	Y420	
12	Shingeki no Kyojin #4	Hajime Isayama	629,164	Kodansha	Y440	
13	Shingeki no Kyojin #1	Hajime Isayama	605,915	Kodansha	Y440	
14	One Piece #60	Eiichiro Oda	604,485	Shueisha	Y420	
15	Yotsuba&! #10	Kiyohiko Azuma	593,878	ASCII Media Works/ Kadokawa Group Publishing	Y630	
16	Shingeki no Kyojin #2	Hajime Isayama	587,565	Kodansha	Y440	
17	Bakuman. #11	Story: Tsugumi Ohba 
Art: Takeshi Obata	586,726	Shueisha	Y420	
18	Kuroshitsuji (Black Butler) #11	Yana Toboso	559,916	Square Enix	Y590	
19	REAL #10	Takehiko Inoue	557,236	Shueisha	Y630	
20	March comes in like a lion [Sangatsu no Lion] #5	Chika Umino	553,245	Hakusensha	Y510	
21	Detective Conan 
(Case Closed) #71	Gosho Aoyama	526,693	Shogakukan	Y440	
22	D.Gray-man #21	Katsura Hoshino	526,455	Shueisha	Y460	
23	Fairy Tail #25	Hiro Mashima	523,572	Kodansha	Y440	
24	Bakuman. #12	Story: Tsugumi Ohba 
Art: Takeshi Obata	523,046	Shueisha	Y420	
25	Gintama #37	Hideaki Sorachi	498,420	Shueisha	Y420	
26	Gintama #38	Hideaki Sorachi	467,044	Shueisha	Y420	
27	Fairy Tail #24	Hiro Mashima	464,780	Kodansha	Y440	
28	Gintama #39	Hideaki Sorachi	464,048	Shueisha	Y420	
29	Katekyo Hitman Reborn! #32	Akira Amano	462,581	Shueisha	Y420	
30	Ookiku Furikabutte (Big Windup!) #16	Asa Higuchi	447,807	Kodansha	Y560	
31	Thermae Romae #3	Mari Yamazaki	425,186	Enterbrain	Y714	
32	Katekyo Hitman Reborn! #33	Akira Amano	424,355	Shueisha	Y420	
33	One Piece #59	Eiichiro Oda	408,911	Shueisha	Y420	
34	Ouran High School Host Club #18	Bisco Hatori	391,314	Hakusensha	Y420	
35	Fairy Tail #26	Hiro Mashima	388,844	Kodansha	Y440	
36	Katekyo Hitman Reborn! #34	Akira Amano	381,424	Shueisha	Y420	
37	One Piece #1	Eiichiro Oda	380,967	Shueisha	Y410	
38	Moyashimon #10	Masayuki Ishikawa	372,194	Kodansha	Y570	
39	xxxHOLiC #19	CLAMP	370,566	Kodansha	Y560	
40	One Piece #2	Eiichiro Oda	361,740	Shueisha	Y410	
41	Kyō, Koi wo Hajimemasu #11	Kanan Minami	358,302	Shogakukan	Y420	
42	Soul Eater #18	Atsushi Ookubo	357,679	Square Enix	Y420	
43	Strobe Edge #10	Io Sakisaka	356,021	Shueisha	Y420	
44	Nurarihyon no Mago (Nura: Rise of the Yokai Clan) #14	Hiroshi Shiibashi	354,777	Shueisha	Y420	
45	One Piece #3	Eiichiro Oda	350,238	Shueisha	Y410	
46	One Piece #58	Eiichiro Oda	345,097	Shueisha	Y420	
47	Ahiru no Sora #30	Takeshi Hinata	340,851	Kodansha	Y440	
48	One Piece #4	Eiichiro Oda	336,091	Shueisha	Y410	
49	One Piece #5	Eiichiro Oda	333,209	Shueisha	Y410	
50	Toriko #12	Mitsutoshi Shimabukuro	328,300	Shueisha	Y420

10 One Piece Volumes in top 50


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 1, 2011)

About Bleach. I did drop that manga after the Spyren fiasco. Naruto still somewhat popular, no idea why. Glad to see Gintama selling.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## gundampiece (Jun 1, 2011)

This is what happens when you make people sing the One Piece theme in your manga. Go Oku!


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 1, 2011)

illmatic said:


>



Definitely going to check this out, the cover was amazing


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 1, 2011)

Yotsuba at number 15 pek


----------



## Succubus (Jun 1, 2011)

Keino-kun said:


> Check this out as well Top-Selling Manga in Japan by Volume: 2011 (First Half)
> 
> 1	One Piece #61	Eiichiro Oda	3,133,092	Shueisha	Y420
> 2	One Piece #62	Eiichiro Oda	2,698,663	Shueisha	Y420
> ...



no gantz? seems fishy 



Leskyel said:


> This is what happens when you make people sing the One Piece theme in your manga. Go Oku!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 1, 2011)

Leskyel said:


> This is what happens when you make people sing the One Piece theme in your manga. Go Oku!


I'm going with this 

It's not because of some bullshit reason like the movie that came out recently, or anything like that obviously. So it must be all thanks to One Piece :ho


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 1, 2011)

One volume of One Piece sells more than the entire take of the next runner up. 
That's just plain nasty. 

Also: Gintama, fuck yeah.


----------



## 8 (Jun 1, 2011)

japanese sure love human consuming giants. for GANTZ and Shingeki no Kyojin to stand next to OP and Naruto as the best selling manga.


----------



## Raviene (Jun 1, 2011)

i know that OP is the most popular manga in Japan but this is just ridiculous...

it's so far ahead of its competition that they wouldn't even have a chance to eat its dust ...


as it would have settled long before they reach it


----------



## MdB (Jun 1, 2011)

It's nice to see Shingeki no Kyojin on that list, even though I already knew it was selling like hot cakes.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 1, 2011)

Is it fair to say that Toriko is "eating" up the competition?


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 1, 2011)

MdB said:


> It's nice to see Shingeki no Kyojin on that list, even though I already knew it was selling like hot cakes.



What's Shingeki no Kyojin about?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 1, 2011)

^ 

Originally the author went to WSJ with this, but they turned him down


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Jun 1, 2011)

I've read a summary of Shingeki just now. It really sounds a fantastic series.


----------



## MdB (Jun 1, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> ^
> 
> Originally the author went to WSJ with this, but they turned him down



Apparently it wasn't ''JUMP'' enough. That sure came back to bite them in the ass.


----------



## Oxymoron (Jun 1, 2011)

Scarecrow Red said:


> I've read a summary of Shingeki just now. It really sounds a fantastic series.


Wait, the summary got you interested? Teenage boy, together with his sister fighting against giants who killed their mother? If anything thats one of the most stupidest plot I have ever heard.

Not saying its bad, it could be good but that summary is so repulsive.

On topic, thats really a huge difference between OP and the rest, almost unbelievable. Strange that Bleach is still in top 10, that manga is seriously bad even for mainstream.


----------



## Mastic (Jun 1, 2011)

THe fact that OP sells so much better than the rest is a little disturbing. :sanji

But Fairy Tail is selling well. :33


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 1, 2011)

Surprised and happy to see Gantz and Toriko doing so well. Didn't expect Gantz to sell that much and the anime of Toriko just started.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 1, 2011)

Mastic said:


> THe fact that OP sells so much better than the rest is a little disturbing. :sanji
> 
> But Fairy Tail is selling well. :33


 how is disturbing? is one of the best manga in the market.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 1, 2011)

Amazing to think that both Gintama and Bakuman beat out Bleach in that category. Nice to see Toriko in the top 10, also.
I think it means "up to volume #12" or forgot to remove the volume number, because the series isn't called "Toriko #12".

It's really incredible how fast Shingeki no Kyojin got popular. It really wasn't that big until volume 3 came out then it exploded and all three volumes were in the Oricon for a while. I've been reading it since I get Bessatsu Shounen Magazine to get Doubtsu no Kuni. It'll be interesting to see where it goes from here. They're slowing down the action now and it's had more about training and flashbacks and trials and stuff, but it's still good. It beat out Fairy Tale, making it Kodansha's #1 manga for the first half of the year.

And yeah, One Piece is distantly #1. It's sold more books than any manga in history. But to be fair, #2 which is Dragonball, had a lot fewer volumes. I remember seeing some stats about that a while back when OP surpassed it.

Gantz obviously sold a ton because its movie and stuff came out.


----------



## KBL (Jun 1, 2011)

It's funny how popular One Piece is in Japan but it doesn't have that impact in the rest of the wolrd.


For example in Latin America, Nardo sells a lot more, the same for USA.



strange.

I'm happy for Fairy Tail anyway .


----------



## Blinky (Jun 1, 2011)

someones rescanning those chapters. And that isn't really a reason for it's lack of popularity in the west imo since it's animes that tend to make the mangas popular.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, but like i said, the HEAVILY edited 4kids One Piece anime was horrible also.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Jun 1, 2011)

That's why I'm happy to see 4Kids fail folks  At least One Piece is knocking all of its competition out of the park in Japan, the place that really counts due to the fact that Japan is the one that made them yah know. Freakin epic how much One Piece sells there, I'm glad Bleach keeps falling. Kubo is trying to make his series crash and burn I'm sure of it


----------



## Furious George (Jun 1, 2011)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> That's why I'm happy to see 4Kids fail folks  At least One Piece is knocking all of its compettion out of the park in Japan, the place that really counts due to the fact that Japan is the one that made them yah know. Freakin epic how much One Piece sells there, I'm glad Bleach keeps falling. Kubo is trying to make his series crash and burn I'm sure of it



You're way too happy about One Piece's success and way too enthusiastic about Bleach's failure. 

You'll get sand in someone's vagina if you're not careful.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice to see Toriko and SNK selling well, only other two besides One Piece that I care about. I only wish One Piece sold this well outside of Japan, you would think something that captivates Japan so much would also attract the rest of the world but I guess the dub killed most peoples interest in it.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Jun 1, 2011)

Furious George said:


> You're way too happy about One Piece's success and way too enthusiastic about Bleach's failure.
> 
> You'll get sand in someone's vagina if you're not careful.



Look, I wasn't too happy about Bleach's spoilers today so I can be happy about it if I want


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Jun 1, 2011)

Oxymoron said:


> Wait, the summary got you interested? Teenage boy, together with his sister fighting against giants who killed their mother? If anything thats one of the most stupidest plot I have ever heard.
> 
> Not saying its bad, it could be good but that summary is so repulsive.



The summary that I've read went far more about the boy and his sister fighting against killer giants. It practically covered a lot of the story, even mentioning the bit about Jump snobbing this title.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 1, 2011)

The hell? GANTZ OVER NARUTO???

Also, what in the five blazing saddles is 'Shingeki no Kyojin'? Obviously, it has giants in it, but what else?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 1, 2011)

Cromer said:


> The hell? GANTZ OVER NARUTO???


The movies helped it alot 


Cromer said:


> Also, what in the five blazing saddles is 'Shingeki no Kyojin'? Obviously, it has giants in it, but what else?


this


Ishamael said:


> Nice to see Toriko and SNK selling well, only other two besides One Piece that I care about. I only wish One Piece sold this well outside of Japan, you would think something that captivates Japan so much would also attract the rest of the world but I guess the dub killed most peoples interest in it.


The US is about the only place in which One Piece isn't popular. The series is a huge success throughout Asia and very popular in Europe, it's even more popular than Naruto in Germany.


----------



## convict (Jun 1, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> The movies helped it alot
> 
> tried to kill him before Starrk got the chance to attack him
> 
> The US is about the only place in which One Piece isn't popular. The series is a huge success throughout Asia and very popular in Europe, *it's even more popular than Naruto in Germany*.



This is by no means a confirmation, I don't know the exact statistics, but I can vouch for this. I lived in Berlin for over 4 years, and One Piece was more talked about. When I was a freshman in High School, Arabasta and Skypeia sagas were the 'in' thing.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 1, 2011)

No surprise on #1

I'm glad Toriko is doing well, it certainly deserves the sales more than some others in the top 10.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 1, 2011)

convict said:


> This is by no means a confirmation, I don't know the exact statistics, but I can vouch for this. I lived in Berlin for over 4 years, and One Piece was more talked about.


I'm mostly going by sales in Germany which has One Piece consistently over Naruto and Bleach in the rankings. Also Europe, particularly France and Germany, has a more diverse manga lineup than America.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 1, 2011)

As was mentioned before, the anime really hampered One Piece's popularity here in the U.S. Also not sure if ppl will agree with me but it took awhile for the story to pick up to the level it is now so ppl gave up on it especially with how 4kids was messing it up.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 1, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> I'm mostly going by sales in Germany which has One Piece consistently over Naruto and Bleach in the rankings. Also Europe, particularly France and Germany, has a more diverse manga lineup than America.



TBF the german dub did seem pretty awesome, it's like the characters were meant for those voices.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 1, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> TBF the german dub did seem pretty awesome, it's like the characters were meant for those voices.


There's also little to no edits in the German dub in comparison to the Naruto German dub which is fucking terrible with retarded editing which makes 4Kids dabbing of One Piece look like a masterpiece. And of course that hilarious opening


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jun 1, 2011)

American kids want cartoons that make them feel "cool" that have tons of badass fight scenes in it like DBZ, Death Note, Gundam Wing,  Code Geass or FMA. 

OP doesn't have any of this so it makes sense why it doesn't appeal to american kids like it does to everyone else.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 1, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> There's also little to no edits in the German dub in comparison to the Naruto German dub which is fucking terrible with retarded editing which makes 4Kids dabbing of One Piece look like a masterpiece. And of course that hilarious opening


----------



## Blinky (Jun 1, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> American kids want cartoons that make them feel "cool" that have tons of badass fight scenes in it like DBZ, Death Note, Gundam Wing,  Code Geass or FMA.
> 
> OP doesn't have any of this so it makes sense why it doesn't appeal to american kids like it does to everyone else.



Honestly I think if the dub wasn't fucked up it'd be more popular. And Death Note having fight scenes ?


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Jun 1, 2011)

Seriously One Piece does have a lot of epic fights, like some one said they come later. 4Kids was the reason why it didn't do so well in the US. Funimation sales are doing really good though, had it been released by Funimation right from the start I think it could have been the next Dragon Ball Z. As you can see it does better every where else so.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 1, 2011)

But then again now that I think about it when Dragonball part 1 was originally dubbed it failed to gain interest so they jumped to DBZ instead. 

Not sure how accurate that is but if it's true then another adventure based series not gaining the attention of American fans is not that unusual.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 1, 2011)

Of course, there is a price to be paid for One Piece's success. Will Shonen Jump let Oda end the series in ten years? If it keeps up these sales, no. You might think that's a good thing, but it isn't. A series getting milked is almost as bad as a series getting cancelled.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 1, 2011)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> That's why I'm happy to see 4Kids fail folks  At least One Piece is knocking all of its competition out of the park in Japan, the place that really counts due to the fact that Japan is the one that made them yah know. Freakin epic how much One Piece sells there, I'm glad Bleach keeps falling. Kubo is trying to make his series crash and burn I'm sure of it



insert raeg filled post about why you're wrong and an opfag and that kubo-sama is the best mangaka ever

i can build a sand castle with all this sand in my vagina


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 1, 2011)

Winny said:


> Of course, there is a price to be paid for One Piece's success. Will Shonen Jump let Oda end the series in ten years? If it keeps up these sales, no. You might think that's a good thing, but it isn't. A series getting milked is almost as bad as a series getting cancelled.



That seems a bit silly at this point. One Piece is already longer Dragonball and still has at least another 10 years left probably more. Jump's going to have no real need to milk if it's already going to be exceptionally long anyway.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Jun 1, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> insert raeg filled post about why you're wrong and an opfag and that kubo-sama is the best mangaka ever
> 
> i can build a sand castle with all this sand in my vagina



Well we all have our opinions, you think Bleach is cleary the best and I think One Piece is the best, that's what opinions are for. I could call you names the same you did to me, I choose not to thank you very much


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 1, 2011)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> Well we all have our opinions, you think Bleach is cleary the best and I think One Piece is the best, that's what opinions are for. I could call you names the same you did to me, I choose not to thank you very much



Yes, we all have our opinions. 

but if we look at this objectively. mine is clearly superior.


----------



## Syed (Jun 1, 2011)

Winny said:


> Of course, there is a price to be paid for One Piece's success. Will Shonen Jump let Oda end the series in ten years? If it keeps up these sales, no. You might think that's a good thing, but it isn't. A series getting milked is almost as bad as a series getting cancelled.



Jump better hope for a back up plan. Cause I don't see a manga surpassing One Piece...well ever in sales.

Who knows, maybe it'll go for 20 years more


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Jun 1, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Yes, we all have our opinions.
> 
> but if we look at this objectively. mine is clearly superior.



Gee I'm going to say opinions again, meaning you think this but not all is going to agree with this  You like Bleach, I don't lets just respect each others opinions.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 1, 2011)

*WHY DOES EVERY THREAD IN KL2 TURNS INTO A "OP IS AMAZING, LETS BASH OTHER MANGAS" THREAD?*


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 1, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> *WHY DOES EVERY THREAD IN KL2 TURNS INTO A "OP IS AMAZING, LETS BASH OTHER MANGAS" THREAD?*



Sounds like someone has sand in there vagina.  Sorry it had to be said.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 1, 2011)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> Gee I'm going to say opinions again, meaning you think this but not all is going to agree with this  You like Bleach, I don't lets just respect each others opinions.



okay, well. I thought I could turn you over to the Bleach side, but it appears that is impossible. Then the next time we meet, we'll be on opposing sides of the Bleach/OP war. 

And we'll look into each other's eyes, and calmly remember the days when we both used to like manga without discrimination or fear of flaming. But when we both acknowledge that those days are long gone, we will pick up our statistics, our tl;drs, and head to battle, where only one of us will remain standing.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 1, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Sounds like someone has sand in there vagina.  Sorry it had to be said.



I love One Piece, I love it and think it's the best ongoing shounen manga out there.

There's still no need to be annoying cunts bashing every other manga at every chance we get to.



Skill Hunter said:


> American kids want cartoons that make them feel "cool" that have tons of badass fight scenes in it like DBZ, Death Note, Gundam Wing,  Code Geass or FMA.
> 
> OP doesn't have any of this so it makes sense why it doesn't appeal to american kids like it does to everyone else.



What?

OP not having badass fights? Death Note having fights?

This is the most stupid thing I've read all day.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 1, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> okay, well. I thought I could turn you over to the Bleach side, but it appears that is impossible. Then the next time we meet, we'll be on opposing sides of the Bleach/OP war.
> 
> And we'll look into each other's eyes, and calmly remember the days when we both used to like manga without discrimination or fear of flaming. But when we both acknowledge that those days are long gone, we will pick up our statistics, our tl;drs, and head to battle, where only one of us will remain standing.



Long gone? Those days never existed. It's pretty hard to find anything where discriminatory human bias is accepted let alone none existent.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 1, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I love One Piece, I love it and think it's the best ongoing shounen manga out there.
> 
> There's still no need to be annoying cunts bashing every other manga at every chance we get to.



Yeah I know I understand and agree. It's just in the context of what was said before and how you said. It just had to be said, even if you were right.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Jun 1, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> okay, well. I thought I could turn you over to the Bleach side, but it appears that is impossible. Then the next time we meet, we'll be on opposing sides of the Bleach/OP war.
> 
> And we'll look into each other's eyes, and calmly remember the days when we both used to like manga without discrimination or fear of flaming. But when we both acknowledge that those days are long gone, we will pick up our statistics, our tl;drs, and head to battle, where only one of us will remain standing.



Whenever that day comes sounds like funXD


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 1, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Long gone? Those days never existed. It's pretty hard to find anything where discriminatory human bias is accepted let alone none existent.



Excuse me, me and luffyfangirl24 are having a touching moment here. A moment that will resound in our lives forever and ever, and will form into a tale that will be told, generation to generation. 

Maybe in the dastardly world you were born in, that might be true. But me and luffyfangirl, we were born in a time where such discrimination never existed.


----------



## Syed (Jun 1, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> *WHY DOES EVERY THREAD IN KL2 TURNS INTO A "OP IS AMAZING, LETS BASH OTHER MANGAS" THREAD?*



Cause people like to think that what they are following is the best. 

Though just to put it out there One Piece is hardly amazing. Average shounen, but it's the best at making money.


----------



## Tre_azam (Jun 1, 2011)

any worldwide figures floating about?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow wan pisu


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Jun 1, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I love One Piece, I love it and think it's the best ongoing shounen manga out there.
> 
> There's still no need to be annoying cunts bashing every other manga at every chance we get to.
> 
> ...



Who's bashing what? I don't see anything in here worth getting your panties all in a bunch over.


----------



## Great Potato (Jun 1, 2011)

The Fist of Goa said:


> Who's bashing what? I don't see anything in here worth getting your panties all in a bunch over.



Your post count is 666


----------



## Furious George (Jun 1, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> insert raeg filled post about why you're wrong and an opfag and that kubo-sama is the best mangaka ever
> 
> *i can build a sand castle with all this sand in my vagina*





Spirit King said:


> *Sounds like someone has sand in there vagina.*  Sorry it had to be said.





SageMaster said:


> I love One Piece, I love it and think it's the best ongoing shounen manga out there.
> 
> There's still no need to be annoying *cunts* bashing every other manga at every chance we get to.





The Fist of Goa said:


> Who's bashing what? I don't see anything in here worth getting your* panties* all in a bunch over.



Yeah so I was pretty much the cause of 4 insults/sarcastic quips about the female nether region. I think I should get sparkles around my name or something.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 1, 2011)

The Fist of Goa said:


> Who's bashing what? I don't see anything in here worth getting your panties all in a bunch over.



It was nothing. I'm just bored of seeing many threads turn into bas other manga fests here.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 1, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Yeah so I was pretty much the cause of 4 insults/sarcastic quips about the female nether region. I think I should get sparkles around my name or something.



Unfortunately, you have to get 5 insults and/or sarcastic quips about the female nether region.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 1, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Unfortunately, you have to get 5 insults and/or sarcastic quips about the female nether region.



I see.  

But then again... wouldn't the post above count as my 5th?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, I guess it can be considered an insult if the person being insulted were a shiraihoshi level crybaby.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 1, 2011)

Ika Musume is a terrible character.

/shirahoshi level insult


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 1, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Ika Musume is a terrible character.
> 
> /shirahoshi level insult



still better than koma


----------



## Savior (Jun 1, 2011)

One Piece outselling everything by miles.....quite fitting as it is way better than any other manga out there easily.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 1, 2011)

Winny said:


> Of course, there is a price to be paid for One Piece's success. Will Shonen Jump let Oda end the series in ten years? If it keeps up these sales, no. You might think that's a good thing, but it isn't. A series getting milked is almost as bad as a series getting cancelled.


Wait Shonen Jump can force a writer to continue writing a series? Even If It's at the point where the author intended it to end?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 1, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Wait Shonen Jump can force a writer to continue writing a series? Even If It's at the point where the author intended it to end?



I don't see why they couldn't.


----------



## hisoga (Jun 1, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> *WHY DOES EVERY THREAD IN KL2 TURNS INTO A "OP IS AMAZING, LETS BASH OTHER MANGAS" THREAD?*



all hte bashing suck but what is funny to me is that most of the times it will come down to Bleach vs One Piece...


----------



## Oxymoron (Jun 1, 2011)

Savior said:


> One Piece outselling everything by miles.....quite fitting as it is way better than any other manga out there easily.


Yeah, not really.

Also, I don't see how can a magazine force any writer to continue his manga except if he has a running contract?


----------



## hehey (Jun 2, 2011)

Winny said:


> Of course, there is a price to be paid for One Piece's success. Will Shonen Jump let Oda end the series in ten years? If it keeps up these sales, no. You might think that's a good thing, but it isn't. A series getting milked is almost as bad as a series getting cancelled.





Thdyingbreed said:


> Wait Shonen Jump can force a writer to continue writing a series? Even If It's at the point where the author intended it to end?





Furious George said:


> I don't see why they couldn't.




They let Toriyama end dragonball even though it was #1 back in its day, you worry over nothing.

If you pay attention then it becomes obvious that the more succeful a mangaka is the more hes alowed to do whatever the hell he/she wants... look at Yoshihiro Togashi, he takes all the vacations to play video games and go on trips that he wants and puts the manga on years long haituses, and Shonen jump cant do shit about it, why?, because Hunter X Hunter volumes sell a lot when they come out, so they cant touch him. Hell for the first few years they even covered for him and put in the magazine that the man had an illness and thats why there were so many haituses, that was bullshit, eventually Togahsi was spotted selling doujinshi in conventions and then he himself admitted in one of the HxH volumes that he simply went on trips and played the latest games instead of working on his manga... after that shonen jump just says the haitus is on "due to issues of the author" (translation : Togashi doesnt fee like working past 10 weeks).

point is, Eichiro Oda is fucking rich, as are all of the mangaka who have manga that sell this well (they get *50% fucking percent *of the profits from each volume sold, even Kubo is rolling in riches), They are rich, they can do whatever the hell they want cause honestly they dont need Shonen Jump, and Shueisha knows it.

Yoshihiro Togashi does what he wants cause hes rich and he doesnt need shonen  jump, HxH volumes sell like hotcakes whenever they are released and hes married to the author of Sailor moon, whose also rich.

Believe it or not, but Eichiro Oda can do whatever the hell he wants and for the most part neither Shueisha nor Shonen jump cant do shit about it... just be thankfull taht hes not a lazy fuck like Yoshihiro Togashi is.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh boy, if Oda went on hiatuses like Togashi did...


----------



## Lord Hirako (Jun 2, 2011)

Good to see that One Piece is still a monster whne it comes to sales.

and about Bleach take in mind that Bleach has 1 vol less that all of the mangas in the list those are 700,000 copies just for that single vol add those sales and Bleach is 4th just to get some sense into some peoples heads


----------



## Soca (Jun 2, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Oh boy, if Oda went on hiatuses like Togashi did...



not even gonna lie if that happened then I would go crazy, that month off he took was harsh enough


----------



## Kirito (Jun 2, 2011)

go OP

well i don't really care about the sandy vagina insults, i've been labeled that for many times now

but at least you're discussing it here. in other forums they don't even mention JUST EVEN one speck of how OP is in the lead

they prefer to discuss what shingeki no kyojin is, how fairy tail is leading over bleach, and why gantz is number 2


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 2, 2011)

> Of course, there is a price to be paid for One Piece's success. Will Shonen Jump let Oda end the series in ten years? If it keeps up these sales, no. You might think that's a good thing, but it isn't. A series getting milked is almost as bad as a series getting cancelled.


Nevermind what Hehey said, with Oda being the person that he is, he would never let JUMP's editor-in-chief get so much involved with HIS manga. They couldn't possibly hope to force him continue it after the end. Plus, with DB it was possible to keep the manga running by pulling a new enemy each time, but OP is different.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 2, 2011)

*Oricon Manga sales 2010-2011.*



> Here Oricon Manga sales from November 22, 2010 to May 22, 2011.
> 
> Top-Selling Manga by Series
> 
> ...


Lol @ OP almost outselling the entire top 10 combined.


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 2, 2011)

Wrong section.


----------



## navy (Jun 2, 2011)

Naruto is in 2nd/3rd place so kishi cant complain

Wrong section i think


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 2, 2011)

This bellongs in the Plaza.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 2, 2011)

Plaza? No.

More like Floor 2, but this was already posted there.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 2, 2011)

One Piece dominating...

Is it that good? Maybe I should start reading it


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 2, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> One Piece dominating...
> 
> Is it that good? Maybe I should start reading it



It's a great manga. It has amazing chapter's and character development. I recomend it.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 2, 2011)

How is One Piece selling that much? I tried to read it once, but after around 20 chapters I just couldn't go on anymore. Seemed pretty fucking childish.

Also I hate that main character (Luffy or something?) and his gumigumi lame powers.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 2, 2011)

Gantz is kind of strange one it's no2 by manga but none of its volumes are in the top 20

Also I wonder how much further Bleach will fall


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 2, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> It's a great manga. It has amazing chapter's and character development. I recomend it.



But there are too many chapters 

Should i watch the anime and continue reading the manga afterwards?

Also glad to see that Gintama made it in top 10 pek


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 2, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> But there are too many chapters
> 
> Should i watch the anime and continue reading the manga afterwards?
> 
> Also glad to see that Gintama made it in top 10 pek



To get cought up yeah watch the anime but skip the filler's they will slop you down.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 2, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> But there are too many chapters
> 
> Should i watch the anime and continue reading the manga afterwards?
> 
> Also glad to see that Gintama made it in top 10 pek


You don't want to start reading 627 chapters, yet you're fine with watching 500 episodes?


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jun 2, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> But there are too many chapters
> 
> *Should i watch the anime* and continue reading the manga afterwards?
> 
> Also glad to see that Gintama made it in top 10 pek



Well that would take even longer.


----------



## Federer (Jun 2, 2011)

There was no point in rubbing this fact into the noses of the Naruto fans. :sigh


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 2, 2011)

Federer said:


> There was no point in rubbing this fact into the noses of the Naruto fans. :sigh


Uh? I myself dont really give a darn about these sales, and I don't see why other fans would care about OP outselling Naruto...


----------



## Federer (Jun 2, 2011)

@Dim Mak,

good for you, unfortunately not everyone is mature like you. It takes only tard to open 'pandara's box'.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 2, 2011)

> _There was no point in rubbing this fact into the noses of the Naruto fans. :sigh_


So posting sales = rubbing a fact in Naruto fans faces? I read Naruto every week as well.


----------



## J. Fooly (Jun 2, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> How is One Piece selling that much? I tried to read it once, but after around 20 chapters I just couldn't go on anymore. Seemed pretty fucking childish.
> 
> Also I hate that main character (Luffy or something?) and his gumigumi lame powers.



You wouldn't realize how versatile rubber could be in a fight.....and it's alot better than rasenganing your way too victory every fight.


----------



## Mirrow (Jun 2, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> How is One Piece selling that much? I tried to read it once, but after around 20 chapters I just couldn't go on anymore. Seemed pretty fucking childish.
> 
> Also I hate that main character (Luffy or something?) and his gumigumi lame powers.



Oh what and Naruto isn't childish...


----------



## Hated Uchiha (Jun 2, 2011)

i never new one piece was so popular. crushin the comp. i cant get into that either. it really is a saturday morning cartoon


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 2, 2011)

Let's not turn this into a flame war. Anyway pretty decent sales all round. I was surprised to see Shingeki no Kyojin in there.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2011)

That 200k drop in sales from Naruto volumes 54 to 55 is pretty steep.



JuubiSage said:


> How is One Piece selling that much? I tried to read it once, but after around 20 chapters I just couldn't go on anymore. Seemed pretty fucking childish.
> 
> Also I hate that main character (Luffy or something?) and his gumigumi lame powers.



Of course it's childish. It's a kid's manga, like Naruto.



Hated Uchiha said:


> i never new one piece was so popular. crushin the comp. i cant get into that either.* it really is a saturday morning cartoon*



Just like Naruto.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 2, 2011)

I couldn't get into One Piece either at first but i bared with it and after 100 chapters or so(can't remember very well) i started liking it more and more.And yeah even though i like Naruto more i acknowledge the fact that One Piece is definitely the better manga.


----------



## Corax (Jun 2, 2011)

It is strange but One piece volumes  60,61 and 62 total is only 6.5 mill. Where are over 17?Same for Naruto volumes 54 and 55 total is only 2.1 mill from 3.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 2, 2011)

Corax said:


> It is strange but One piece volumes  60,61 and 62 total is only 6.5 mill. Where are over 17?Same for Naruto volumes 54 and 55 total is only 2.1 mill from 3.



Probably from the sales of all other volumes that didn't make it into that list but still sold a lot.


----------



## Corax (Jun 2, 2011)

Hardly possible. Last place of this list has 553 k. If even every over volume had near 500 k it would been near 34 volumes to make up 17 mil.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 2, 2011)

Corax said:


> Hardly possible. Last place of this list has 553 k. If even every over volume had near 500 k it would been near 34 volumes to make up 17 mil.



there's like 59 volumes of One piece not on that list, it's entirely possible.


Yeah I don't understand why the mods moved it here from KL without at least merging the two.


----------



## Federer (Jun 2, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> So posting sales = rubbing a fact in Naruto fans faces? I read Naruto every week as well.



No creating the thread, where you claim that One Piece sold more than the rest of the top 10 combined in the *Konoha Library* is trying to rub it in the faces of Naruto fans and tards. 

Don't deny it. 

We all know that One Piece is better, there was no point in creating this thread in the KL section.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 2, 2011)

Federer said:


> No creating the thread, where you claim that One Piece sold more than the rest of the top 10 combined in the *Konoha Library* is trying to rub it in the faces of Naruto fans and tards.
> 
> Don't deny it.
> 
> We all know that One Piece is better, there was no point in creating this thread in the KL section.



TBF there was nothing wrong with thread in itself. It's simply a sales ranking, which people may not have seen otherwise and may have been interested to know. Just because it shows One piece in a positive light doesn't mean the posting of the ranking should be omitted. Since that's the nature of a ranking, of course someone might be unhappy.


----------



## Federer (Jun 2, 2011)

That's not the point, there are almost like half a dozen of this thread, 

but OP created this in the KL and look at his reply. He might have not meant it, but his OP was unfortunate.

There is indeed nothing wrong with the thread itself.


----------



## ZE (Jun 2, 2011)

Tre_azam said:


> any worldwide figures floating about?



Nop, but there's this (I don't know if it's worldwide or just in america):


----------



## Teach (Jun 2, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> How is One Piece selling that much? I tried to read it once, but after around 20 chapters I just couldn't go on anymore. Seemed pretty fucking childish.
> 
> Also I hate that main character (Luffy or something?) and his gumigumi lame powers.



It's a shounen manga, it's targeted at kids, just like Naruto is. Now that doesn't mean there's a lack of intelligent stuff for obviously (faux)intelligent people like you.

Funny how you hate on Luffy and you have a Naruto avatar. Naruto is arguably the worst written lead character ever in shounen.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 2, 2011)

ZE said:


> Nop, but there's this (I don't know if it's worldwide or just in america):


That's in America.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 2, 2011)

ZE said:


> Nop, but there's this (I don't know if it's worldwide or just in america):



I doubt that's world wide. Most likely any countries Viz publishes in since it's obvious Viz isn't the sole publisher of Naruto etc in the world. Seems likely in the american continent.


----------



## navy (Jun 2, 2011)

Teach said:


> Funny how you hate on Luffy and you have a Naruto avatar. Naruto is arguably the worst written lead character ever in shounen.



Worse at what? Following his dreams, *growing up*, believing in his dad's sacrifices, never giving up, etc

He's written way better Luffy is. That's pretty sad because Oda is a much better mangaka then Kishi


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 2, 2011)

navy said:


> Worse at what? Following his dreams, *growing up*, believing in his dad's sacrifices, never giving up, etc
> 
> He's written way better Luffy is. That's pretty sad because Oda is a much better mangaka then Kishi



No because he's now the Jesus of Narutoverse and believes he can end all war's and stop all suffering.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Jun 2, 2011)

Many people love Luffy in the One Piece fan base but not that many Naruto fans seem to like Naruto himself, doesn't that tell you any thing? Ask for that Link its only in America, we already said why it doesn't do well in there, other places and Japan its one of the top selling manga's/anime.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 2, 2011)

I just read some of the previous post and um am  I missing something? I didn't make this thread to rub it in the face of anybody. I made it to show how the manga sales was going in Japan. Besides I like Naruto more than One piece. and even though this is the Konoha Library it is floor2 where you showcase other manga than OP, Naruto and Bleach.

@corax i was wondering that as well so i did some calculations

So it sold 23,366,030 volumes.

The ten volumes in the top 50 sold 8,951,893 (the last 5 and first 5 volumes are in the top50) This is an average of 895,189. The first two volumes raised the average because it was over a million copies. If you take away those two the average of the other 8 is 390,092.

So that leaves 51 more chapters, which means they have to make up the remaining 14,414,137. That would mean on average each volume would have to sell 282,630.
That number is 107,462 below the average of the other 8 in the top50. 

So basically there would have to be a massive drop off in the the sales of the volumes outside of the top 50, which to me is unlikely because volumes #1-5 sold 1,762,245 which is amazing.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 2, 2011)

Keino-kun said:


> I just read some of the previous post and um am  I missing something? I didn't make this thread to rub it in the face of anybody. I made it to show how the manga sales was going in Japan. Besides I like Naruto more than One piece. and even though this is the Konoha Library it is floor2 where you showcase other manga than OP, Naruto and Bleach.



It's not aimed at you. Someone else made a thread like this in the naruto section which was merged with yours.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 2, 2011)

@spiritking oh thanks I thought something was weird


----------



## Cromer (Jun 2, 2011)

Personal experience on One Piece...I watched episode 1 in 2006. Only managed to get to episode 70 2 months ago. Instantly caught the bug and caught up. That's how bad the beginning is...and how good the rest is.


----------



## Succubus (Jun 2, 2011)

shounen jump is overrated


----------



## ovanz (Jun 2, 2011)

So the big three should be: one piece, naruto and gantz (?)


----------



## violentrl (Jun 2, 2011)

Does this mean no more HST?

One Piece and the 10 others.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 2, 2011)

Federer said:


> No creating the thread, where you claim that One Piece sold more than the rest of the top 10 combined in the *Konoha Library* is trying to rub it in the faces of Naruto fans and tards.
> 
> Don't deny it.
> 
> *We all know that One Piece is better, there was no point in creating this thread in the KL section.*


Opinions =/= facts.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 2, 2011)

This thread has gotten worse I see.


----------



## violentrl (Jun 2, 2011)

Syed said:


> Cause people like to think that what they are following is the best.
> 
> Though just to put it out there One Piece is hardly amazing. Average shounen, but it's the best at making money.



U mad?
HST sales are relevant to how good the manga is. Why do you think the sales increased during Whitebeard war to timeskip? It's obviously due to OP getting more interesting, same with FMA sales increasing as it was ready to close the curtains. Naruto and Bleach sales dropped since the story and interest has been lacking, that is a fact.

We should change this forum to OnePieceForums once Naruto ends because Naruto wouldn't be memorable anyway.


----------



## violentrl (Jun 2, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> One Piece dominating...
> 
> Is it that good? Maybe I should start reading it



Listen to me dude, I was a former Narutard who used to hate One Piece. There is no series that only gets better and better like One Piece. 

I once made a thread about wondering if I should start reading One Piece and I'm glad I did.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 2, 2011)

^ There are plenty of series that do what one piece does; just one piece appeals to the masses; which equals more money for him.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 2, 2011)

GANTZ NO 2 HELL YEAH !!!
This goes to all the stupid Gantz haters
Stupid cunts dissing the manga all day because they cant fucking understand what its about.
Now go suck the cock of your dark warrior who s been fighting a fucking sea monster for 2 years now and his quest will end in 2050...


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 2, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> ^ There are plenty of series that do what one piece does; just one piece appeals to the masses; which equals more money for him.



TBF One piece is unique in it's own way. e.g it's hard to find a manga that's as good at world building, as well as long term allusions, long term foreshadowning and general detail. It's extremely rich and it's obvious Oda spends the vast majority of his time mapping it all and planning future little details that may take years to come to fruition.

You can't really call it generic and mediocre if not a least for the effort the writer puts in, in comparsion to the vast majority of mangaka.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 2, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> You don't want to start reading 627 chapters, yet you're fine with watching 500 episodes?





Storminator Steel said:


> Well that would take even longer.



Skipping the fillers ? 

I don't want to hurt my finger clicking pages to catch up to the current chapter



violentrl said:


> Listen to me dude, I was a former Narutard who used to hate One Piece. There is no series that only gets better and better like One Piece.
> 
> I once made a thread about wondering if I should start reading One Piece and I'm glad I did.



Thx... I'll definitely watch it


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 2, 2011)

It seems everytime One Piece is mentioned in this section, either the fanbase treat the manga like a bible or other fanboys cause a shitstorm that spams for 10 pages.

But since I dont read OP, I dont give a damn. 

........unless they bash Vagabond or Toriko then its on


----------



## MdB (Jun 2, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> GANTZ NO 2 HELL YEAH !!!
> This goes to all the stupid Gantz haters
> Stupid cunts dissing the manga all day because they cant fucking understand what its about.
> Now go suck the cock of your dark warrior who s been fighting a fucking sea monster for 2 years now and his quest will end in 2050...


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 2, 2011)

I dont get your response Mdb, would you mind explaining ?


----------



## Badalight (Jun 2, 2011)

violentrl said:


> Listen to me dude, I was a former Narutard who used to hate One Piece. *There is no series that only gets better and better like One Piece. *
> 
> I once made a thread about wondering if I should start reading One Piece and I'm glad I did.



That has to be one of the most ignorant statements I've ever read.

One Piece is a manga. It has flaws like any other manga, and it certainly has its high points. The current arc for example, isn't nearly as good as water 7 was (in my opinion of course, though that opinion seems to be a popularly shared one). It's not flawless and it is not untouchable, and for the last time popularity =/= greatness. Justin Bieber is popular, but that doesn't mean he's better than everyone who has less fans than him.


----------



## Syed (Jun 2, 2011)

Badalight said:


> That has to be one of the most ignorant statements I've ever read.
> 
> One Piece is a manga. It has flaws like any other manga, and it certainly has its high points. The current arc for example, isn't nearly as good as water 7 was (in my opinion of course, though that opinion seems to be a popularly shared one). It's not flawless and it is not untouchable, and for the last time popularity =/= greatness. Justin Bieber is popular, but that doesn't mean he's better than everyone who has less fans than him.



My god you just stated what I think of One Piece atm. 

Rep.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 2, 2011)

Man....I'm sad to see Bleach doing so bad. Unfortunately Kubo has himself to blame...the current arc is almost unbearable and everytime it seems it might have a chance of getting better...we get more bs....but I wont drop Bleach, I have followed it from the start and hope one day it will get better....

Anyway, glad One piece is doing well as always


----------



## hisoga (Jun 2, 2011)

Badalight said:


> That has to be one of the most ignorant statements I've ever read.
> 
> One Piece is a manga. It has flaws like any other manga, and it certainly has its high points. The current arc for example, isn't nearly as good as water 7 was (in my opinion of course, though that opinion seems to be a popularly shared one). It's not flawless and it is not untouchable, and for the last time popularity =/= greatness. Justin Bieber is popular, but that doesn't mean he's better than everyone who has less fans than him.



yes you are right but justin bieber is not in music industry for like 13-14 years and still going strong.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 2, 2011)

Badalight said:


> That has to be one of the most ignorant statements I've ever read.



In his opinion the series is only getting better and better. I disagree with it but calling that "ignorant" is really stupid. 

But then again I think you were on, like, this self-righteous trip and had you recognized it as his opnion the oomph behind your heavily-opnionated post would have been lessened. Am I getting warm here?


----------



## Oxymoron (Jun 2, 2011)

hisoga said:


> yes you are right but justin bieber is not in music industry for like 13-14 years and still going strong.


But Bleach is also going strong (top 10 for how who knows how long) and most of its arcs were terrible. In any case I guess that most of the manga consumers in Japan are teenagers so this list reflects that, popular battle shounens made it there, high school love story and such so cant really draw any conclusions on whether something is quality or not. Although with one manga having such advantage it certainly means mangaka is making a fantastic job of making it appealing to a larger audience and all age groups.


----------



## hisoga (Jun 3, 2011)

Oxymoron said:


> But Bleach is also going strong (top 10 for how who knows how long) and most of its arcs were terrible. In any case I guess that most of the manga consumers in Japan are teenagers so this list reflects that, popular battle shounens made it there, high school love story and such so cant really draw any conclusions on whether something is quality or not. Although with one manga having such advantage it certainly means mangaka is making a fantastic job of making it appealing to a larger audience and all age groups.



what i mean is that, don't compare long running manga to justin bieber.. justin popularity is still young.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 3, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I dont get your response Mdb, would you mind explaining ?



A place for awful people like you


----------



## Gnome (Jun 3, 2011)

I like how One Piece alone sold as much as all the others combined.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 3, 2011)

i like one piece


----------



## p-lou (Jun 3, 2011)

it's a pretty good comic imho


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 3, 2011)

one piece is the best

oda is the best


----------



## p-lou (Jun 3, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> one piece is the best
> 
> oda is the best


----------



## Gain (Jun 3, 2011)

FUCK THIS LIST 

DOROHEDORO NUMBER ONE ALL TIME EVERY TIME


----------



## p-lou (Jun 3, 2011)

so harsh gain-kun

is something troubling you?


----------



## Gain (Jun 3, 2011)

i'm just kinda butthurt is all ;(


----------



## p-lou (Jun 3, 2011)

it's okay friend

i'm here for you


----------



## Gain (Jun 3, 2011)

you're my tatsuya


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Kurono is more manly than Gutts will ever be.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2011)

I think I am starting to dislike OP fans. Even tho I like the series.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 3, 2011)

Hmm. I think I've only got three thoughts about this list.

1. "Wow, there's THAT much of a gap between OP and the second place!? :amazed "

2. "Toriko's slowly climbing into the ranks of the best. wonderful!  "

3. "There was a time when I would've laughed at the notion of Bleach falling in popularity...  "


----------



## Kirito (Jun 3, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I think I am starting to dislike OP fans. Even tho I like the series.



feel the same way about some manga fanbases

but don't let that get you turned off though


----------



## God Movement (Jun 3, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I think I am starting to dislike OP fans. Even tho I like the series.



   .


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 3, 2011)

where is logh?

i'm sure there is a logh manga

why isn't logh the first place?

logh wa ichiban desu!

damn these japos who don't like logh


----------



## Cromer (Jun 5, 2011)

That doesn't mean much. I absolutely despise most of the OP and Naruto fanbases, and I'm still a (recently paying) fan.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 5, 2011)

Shingeki no Kyojin is really good

I hope its success contributes to making Bleach and Naruto fall into anonymity faster


----------



## Pervy Fox (Sep 7, 2011)

That post was like 3 months ago.

Why are you restarting the flamebait?


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 7, 2011)

LOL how is this thread STILL alive? Because someone always find a way to respond to flame bait


----------



## Kirito (Sep 8, 2011)

real question is:

why is aldric still banned, that fucker?


----------



## p-lou (Sep 8, 2011)

he's french and old


----------

